# Any one ever have a case of Sleep Paralysis?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just wondering if any one else on the forum has ever had Sleep Paralysis? I have only had a few attacks over the past 20 years but I was just watching something about it and it made me wonder if any one else here had it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Everybody has sleep paralysis when they sleep, It's what keeps you from hurting yourself when you dream. In your case, Bio, you just happen to stop dreaming, and wake up before your brain unlocks your body. This can be quite distressing, even terrifying to someone who doesn't understand what's happening. It used to happen to me when I was younger, but hasn't happened to me for many years.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Everybody has sleep paralysis when they sleep, It's what keeps you from hurting yourself when you dream. In your case, Bio, you just happen to stop dreaming, and wake up before your brain unlocks your body. This can be quite distressing, even terrifying to someone who doesn't understand what's happening. It used to happen to me when I was younger, but hasn't happened to me for many years.


Yes, that is true. I meant it as it is used by those that are effected by it outside of REM sleep and I assumed anyone who had it would know what I meant by using the term. Maybe it the anthropologist in me but Im super interested in it. To what effect could this explain so many so called paranormal or super natural experiences? Or of course is this condition more "real" then reality. Some say its, witches, demons, aliens, astro projection, mental stress, muscle tension, and others. Like I said its interesting because for so much stuff, science has an explanation, (or says it does LOL), this is one aspect of life that science is unclear on.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Between kids, critters, my wife "hearing stuff outside" and motion sensors goin off getting me up in .013 seconds time... I can safely say I have never experienced this. 

I am usually out of bed before I even know what the hell is going on...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Between kids, critters, my wife "hearing stuff outside" and motion sensors goin off getting me up in .013 seconds time... I can safely say I have never experienced this.
> 
> I am usually out of bed before I even know what the hell is going on...


Some people think I don't know what's going on when I am wide awake.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah, yes I have heard of it in various paranormal settings, but you didn't say if you were having "other" Paranormal occurrences that would indicate the Sleep Paralysis you described was other than the "normal" kind. I have heard of people being attacked, and or restrained by unseen "entities" or "forces" all the while being awake, or at least thinking they were awake. I do believe that when people "dabble" in Spiritistic practices, doors can be opened, and Entities released that can be the cause of great harm, even death. It's very dangerous to dabble in these practices, since the Entity may be to powerful to banish, and the door may be impossible to close. The problem that I have found in my studies is that those who are having difficulties with Sleep Paralysis, other than the normal kind, have dabbled in, or are involved in, Spiritistic practices, and can't believe or don't understand the implications in practicing many of the things that you listed.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Bad Dream*

A few years ago I dreamed that I was walking down a narrow dirt road and when I looked behind me there were three men following me.

I started to walk faster but they did too.

I began to run and succeeded in out running two of them but one was gaining on me.

There were steep, high, banks on both sides of the road and I turned to one side and started climbing the bank.

The one remaining man started climbing after me.

Just as he was about to grab me , I turned over on my back and grabbed one of his ears in each hand and bit down on the bridge of his nose.

I was growling and shaking my head back and forth in an attempt to tear his nose off.

The next thing I knew, my wife was flailing away at me and screaming some very un-lady like things at me.

I had a hand firmly grasping each of her shoulders and her flannel nightgown gripped between my teeth, (right about where the little decorative bow is).

If I had got some skin, I would probably be single now.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> Some people think I don't know what's going on when I am wide awake.


geek, we would NEVER think that about you


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

BillM said:


> A few years ago I dreamed that I was walking down a narrow dirt road and when I looked behind me there were three men following me.
> 
> I started to walk faster but they did too.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty intense stuff. But with SP its more that you cant move at it, because as was said above, your body shuts down. First time it happened to me I thought I was being abducted by aliens (Don't Laugh lol). All I could move was my hand, so I started swiping at them. I did some research, I was 15 and the net was still new and I decided that it was more likely SP then ET. I thought at the time that it was maybe from a hot that I had taken in football practice. A couple years latter I was a jewish kid being taken by some Nazis, I took german so the guys were speaking German, scarry. About 10 years latter I had another incident when I thought I was a paratrooper jumping on Dday, it was so freaking real I could swear that as I remember it I cannot distinguish it from a real event. If my wife hadn't woken me up because I was breathing so hard, because I thought I was running to avoid machinegun fire , I might suspect it was a real event in my memory. But I was in bed the whole time knowing it was just a dream, not moving and yet I was winded from running. Now I thought I was limited to these three events but I stated to recall my childhood and how I would always have the same dream of climbing up stone stairs and the stairs falling leaving me to be hurled out into the sky, there was also a version that I had less often where I would be riding my bike and go over a big hill and I just kept going, scared the heck out of me because I knew it was going to happen each time but I couldn't stop it. This might happen every couple months or so. I wonder if this was the same condition just not as severe. Its been about 6 years since Ive had anything happen, Now Im so tired with kids/work/house that I can pretty much fall asleep anywhere, I have fallen asleep at different friends's house twice this year while watching TV. So I don't know know, just wanted to share and hear your experiences because they say it effects as many as 1 out of 3 people in the US.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Falling and running dreams are more common than you might think, especially in children and young adults. It also seems, bio, that maybe your upbringing, T.V. or other mediums may have had an effect on you.

Bill I had a similar dream years ago, but I had my wife in a head lock, doing my best to rip the head off of an intruder I thought had gotten into the house. I woke up being severely beaten about the head and shoulders by a VERY Irate woman. I try not to dream any more. LOL


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I have them..so often that Ive learned how to lucid dream most of the time. Last week I had one and realized again while dreaming that I was having a night terror again and im getting good at manipulating the dream or at least waking up fully after I realize . Ive noticed I can fiddle around with my hearing and make my fan sound like its oscilating between real loud and far away. It makes no sense really how to explain how to do it n sounds kinna crazy but I try n have fun with them now over the years when I have them but yet awake enough (sub-conscious mind??) to know it. 

I used to have them real intense though..like once I was able to move and be semi awake I'd leap out of the bed and usually crash into doors, furniture etc and often be fighting while doing it...not cool..I was banned from top bunks too for fear Id jump out and really hurt myself. They certinately can be very terrifying but Id like to think that they have been a sorta mental workout for my spirit to face my fears and try to kick their a$$es. And I dont think I could now manipulate my dreams as well if I hadnt had so much practice..even if it was often horridly scarry at times. I always woke up..lol..bruised sometimes but in one piece...lol...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had it and still do on occasion, it averages about one time per year and started when I was about 20yo.

The "alien abduction" thing never crossed my mind until I read the posts in this thread a few minutes ago - "THANKS A LOT"!!!! lol


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Eeek! I've had this a few times and didn't know there was a term for it. I vividly remember the feeling of being awake and alert and not being able to move my body at all. It was the most insanely frustrating helpless feeling I've experienced. Now I'm going to have to go on a google bender....thanks! lol


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm said:


> I've had it and still do on occasion, it averages about one time per year and started when I was about 20yo.
> 
> The "alien abduction" thing never crossed my mind until I read the posts in this thread a few minutes ago - "THANKS A LOT"!!!! lol


Davarm, if you ever find yourself paralyzed, AND floating....ooops you didn't want to hear that, did you. Sorry, forget that I said that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

biobacon said:


> Just wondering if any one else on the forum has ever had Sleep Paralysis? I have only had a few attacks over the past 20 years but I was just watching something about it and it made me wonder if any one else here had it.


Yes - normally when I fall asleep in the bathtub ...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> Everybody has sleep paralysis when they sleep, It's what keeps you from hurting yourself when you dream. In your case, Bio, you just happen to stop dreaming, and wake up before your brain unlocks your body. This can be quite distressing, even terrifying to someone who doesn't understand what's happening. It used to happen to me when I was younger, but hasn't happened to me for many years.


That hasn't happened to me for over 40 years. My wife on the other hand gets them once and awhile and she mumbles in her sleep to grab her hand and pull her out of it, it's pretty scary to her.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> Davarm, if you ever find yourself paralyzed, AND floating....ooops you didn't want to hear that, did you. Sorry, forget that I said that.


I had that happen when I was in Air Force tech school, scared the crap out of me, I had to grab the bed because I felt like I was sliding over the side. Wonder if it has any connection with astral flying which I have frequently done over the years.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Hooch said:


> I have them..so often that Ive learned how to lucid dream most of the time. Last week I had one and realized again while dreaming that I was having a night terror again and im getting good at manipulating the dream or at least waking up fully after I realize . Ive noticed I can fiddle around with my hearing and make my fan sound like its oscilating between real loud and far away. It makes no sense really how to explain how to do it n sounds kinna crazy but I try n have fun with them now over the years when I have them but yet awake enough (sub-conscious mind??) to know it.
> 
> I used to have them real intense though..like once I was able to move and be semi awake I'd leap out of the bed and usually crash into doors, furniture etc and often be fighting while doing it...not cool..I was banned from top bunks too for fear Id jump out and really hurt myself. They certinately can be very terrifying but Id like to think that they have been a sorta mental workout for my spirit to face my fears and try to kick their a$$es. And I dont think I could now manipulate my dreams as well if I hadnt had so much practice..even if it was often horridly scarry at times. I always woke up..lol..bruised sometimes but in one piece...lol...


I've shot a lot of bad guys in my dreams and I have learned to manipulate my dreams as well. Scared the hell out of my wife a few times when I was running in my dream and really huffing and puffing and moving my feet, she thought I was having a heart attack. Fought a few big scaly creatures from time to time and many years ago though I was slipping into the "Dark side", that one really scared me. I could write a book from some of my dreams, often thought about doing it because some were so vivid.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Viking said:


> I've shot a lot of bad guys in my dreams and I have learned to manipulate my dreams as well. Scared the hell out of my wife a few times when I was running in my dream and really huffing and puffing and moving my feet, she thought I was having a heart attack. Fought a few big scaly creatures from time to time and many years ago though I was slipping into the "Dark side", that one really scared me. I could write a book from some of my dreams, often thought about doing it because some were so vivid.


Yep, that's pretty much what Im talking about. Im thinking about doing a research project on it, I want to find out if its a random event or if some people are more likely then others to get it. It would be interesting to see if their parents and or children also have the condition.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> I had that happen when I was in Air Force tech school, scared the crap out of me, I had to grab the bed because I felt like I was sliding over the side.


What you experienced is called Vertigo


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I believe that many dreams come from what we put into our subconscious mind. In my case I may be trying to figure out how to build something in one of my projects but I'm not getting anywhere but due to the stress of wanting an answer right away, that gets shoved into the subconscious and frequently the answer comes in a dream. This may be part of why we end up with things like sleep paralysis, fighting people and other things in our dreams, that is perhaps due to the stresses we go through in just living. Growing up, jobs, being in the armed service, family, sicknesses or just neighbors from hell.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I've never had sleep paralysis but I often have very vivid and stressful dreams. Usually, they are typical "cop dreams". I've had ones where my gun doesn't function, I have no ammunition, my parter is pinned down, injured and I can't get to him, and also one where I was shot and the was no ambulance. I usually wake up sweating bullets and breathing hard. Some of the folks I work with are very superstitious and if they know you've had a dream like that they will keep an extra eye out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> What you experienced is called Vertigo


Oh I know what that is, made me temper my drinking while I was stationed at McCord Air Force Base and I turned drinking age, beer and whiskey, had to put my foot on the floor to stop the bunk from spinning a few times before saying to myself "That's enough of that."


----------

